# Connection failure warnings



## ericbro (Mar 22, 2008)

It doesn't happen often but occasionally my TiVO HD connection to the service fails. It's usually a simple fix - I just power down my hub and plug it back in and it's fine. But I'd sure like to have a message appear to let me know when that happens. I've had occasions when my guide (and To Do list) has run out because the machine had gone 2 weeks without a successful connection and I didn't know it. Can that be done?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

ericbro said:


> It doesn't happen often but occasionally my TiVO HD connection to the service fails. It's usually a simple fix - I just power down my hub and plug it back in and it's fine. But I'd sure like to have a message appear to let me know when that happens. I've had occasions when my guide (and To Do list) has run out because the machine had gone 2 weeks without a successful connection and I didn't know it. Can that be done?


It already does. With about a week left, a black box will appear at the bottom of the Tivo menu and tell you that guide data will run out on a particular date.


----------

